# Cleaning out dried original contents



## rraack (Dec 31, 2009)

I have acquired a rather rare golden yellow Pikes Peak Flask, GXI-17 that has some original dried contents inside (it is otherwise mint). I soaked it for a few hours in warm water with small amount of regular dishwashing detergent, but only the thinest content areas softened enough to come off. Can someone recommend a safe to use liquid that will soften the contents so they could be removed, but not have any adverse effect on the glass.


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 31, 2009)

post a picture of that bad boy, would love to see it

 Digger Ry


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2009)

I recommend staying with the soap and water for a week or so, and see what happens.. maybe that's all it will take, if you're patient with it.. if nothing's happening after a week, try some vinegar instead.


----------



## madman (Dec 31, 2009)

yes cyb is right i sometimes soak bottles for weeks i just forget about them  the dirt comes right out!  mike


----------



## rraack (Dec 31, 2009)

Should I continue to soak in soapy water with dishwashing detergent. Any recommended detergent or amount per water? Does it matter if the water is just room  temperature? (which cools down alot) I will photograph the bottle tomorrow and post a picture of both sides.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2009)

Yeah best thing to do is put the whole bottle in a bucket full of water and add as much DWD as you please.. doesn't matter so much if the water grows tepid, but the warmer, the faster.. just don't let it freeze!!!! []
 Maybe a couple times a day you could give it a good shake to hasten the process.. but if your detergent bubbles up, be careful with corking it up while shaking, as it could build up pressure inside and crack..


----------



## rraack (Dec 31, 2009)

I wasn't sure if the type of DWD mattered. I did not want to cause any adverse reaction with the contents or the glass, especially if the bottle sat in the detergent for a long time.


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2009)

I recommend Palmoliveâ„¢ but any old brand will do.. whatever you wash your dishes with..


----------



## rraack (Dec 31, 2009)

I received a direct email from someone who recommended clorox bleach - They suggested a 1/4 cup to a quart and let it soak over night.  Any thoughts on this method?


----------



## cyberdigger (Dec 31, 2009)

Who, me? yeah.. don't use bleach if you want to keep checking it a lot for progress.. that stuff is a-stink-eeee !


----------



## bottlediger (Dec 31, 2009)

Either or any of the above is fine. Glass is rather hard to harm by just soaking in anything other than extremly strong acids

 Digger Ry


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 31, 2009)

Denture cleaners work well on some dried contents.  Just fill the bottle with water, drop in a couple tablets and let it soak.
 Vinegar also works well on some substances.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 1, 2010)

I use a jackhammer I borrow from work.


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 1, 2010)

Can't wait for that revised copy of your book.


----------



## suzanne (Jan 1, 2010)

I was joking.  The jackhammers at work are for busting up concrete.  I think I will not make any more jokes until I get better at it.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 1, 2010)

i've found that for me, when i take the suggestions of Digger Ry and our own personal Simon Cowell, lobeycat, my bottle cleaning skills improve. just my 2 cents........


 jim


----------



## rraack (Jan 1, 2010)

I took a picture of the flask today, after having removed about 20% of the contents. Picture is a bit high contrast as it was taken against a window with bright white snow behind.


----------



## rraack (Jan 1, 2010)

I noticed the picture did not upload, so I am trying again.


----------



## bottlediger (Jan 1, 2010)

Sick flask! 

 After seeing it now what I would do is soak it as previously stated, then fill it with luke warm water, dish soap and a 1/4 cup of cut copper and swish it around. Free advise - do not use copper BBs!

 Digger Ry


----------



## rraack (Jan 1, 2010)

Maybe the third time posting the picture will be the charm?


----------



## suzanne (Jan 1, 2010)

Buzzkut33-
 If Mr. Lobey Cat tells you to do something you must do the exact opposite!  Lobeycat is the great Satan 
 himself and he will surely lead you down the path of depravity!  Do not listen to a word he says!  Or you will become Satan's personal slave.

 Just kidding, Lobeycat!  Love - ya.


----------



## glass man (Jan 1, 2010)

TELL YOU WHAT OUR TAP WATER HAS A GOOD AMOUT OF CLORINE IN IT. I LET SOME OF THE TAP WATER SIT IN A BOTTLE FOR A WEEK AND A INSIDE HAZE DEVELOPED. JAMIE


----------



## glass man (Jan 1, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  rraack
> 
> Maybe the third time posting the picture will be the charm?


 

 THAT IS ONE UGLY BOTTLE! OUGHT TO SEND IT TO ME AND BE RID OF THE EYESORE![]  [BEAUTIFUL,SO BEAUTIFYL I WOULD NOT TAKE A CHANCE OF MESSING IT UP. LEAVE IT A LONE!!!] JAMIE


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 1, 2010)

If all else fails:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPPBnciNAqI


----------



## madman (Jan 1, 2010)

lol


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 2, 2010)

We had some dried original contents in one of our Kilmers bottles and we used CLR.  It lightened up the yellowish stuff in the corners to a light manila and a few pokes with the bottle brush and they dislodged and I got them out.  They were still hard as plastic, but it did loosen them up.  I know this probably wasn't the best thing to use or the first thing that would come to mind to most, but it's what we had in arms reach at the time.  Only took overnight to get it out.  We do, however, had 2 gallons of Muiratic acid that we have no idea what to do with as we gave up on that stuff and have resided to just having stuff tumbled instead.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 3, 2010)

i still use the muriatic for stubborn rust. takes care of without damaging the glass.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Jan 3, 2010)

try clr ,i've used it many times with success.


----------

